# R32 R33 R34 R35 skyline all specs



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

If you would like the specs on any particular skyline i can post them up for you, please ask or pm me. 

please note, the likes of all engine's and skylines assembled outside of nissan japan itself are not included on this list. I.E . 

limited Editions. 
these include the likes of
Rb30et
Rb30de
Rb28dett
Nur
Nismo
Australian Assembled Rb30e
Autech
etc,etc.





Nissan Skyline Specifications
R32 1989-1993 Specs
(GT-R 1989-1990-1991-1992-1993-1994-1995) 
Nissan Skyline R32 GXi (sedan, 1.8l, FR, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R32 GTE (sedan, 2.0l, FR, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R32 GTS (sedan/coupe, 2.0l, FR, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R32 GTS S (sedan/coupe, 2.0l, FR, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R32 GTS-t (sedan/coupe, 2.0l turbo, FR, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R32 GTS-t M (sedan/coupe, 2.0l turbo, FR, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R32 GTS-4 (sedan/coupe, 2.0l turbo, 4WD, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R (sedan/coupe, 2.6l twin turbo, 4WD, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R V-spec (coupe, 2.6l twin turbo, 4WD, 5MT)
Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R V-spec II (coupe, 2.6l twin turbo, 4WD, 5MT)


R33 1993-1998 Specs
(GT-R 1995-1996-1997-1998-1999) 
Nissan Skyline R33 GTS (sedan, 2.0l, FR, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R33 GTS S (sedan/coupe, 2.0l, FR, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R33 GTS G (sedan, 2.0l, FR, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R33 GTS X (sedan, 2.0l, FR, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R33 GTS25 (sedan/coupe, 2.5l, FR, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R33 GTS25 S (coupe, 2.5l, FR, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R33 GTS25 G (sedan, 2.5l, FR, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R33 GTS25 X (sedan, 2.5l, FR, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R33 GTS25t M (sedan/coupe, 2.5l turbo, FR, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R33 LSTS25t M (coupe, 2.5l turbo, FR, 5MT)
Nissan Skyline R33 GTS-4 (coupe, 2.5l, 4WD, 4AT/5MT
Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R (coupe, 2.6l twin turbo, 4WD, 5MT)
Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R V-spec (coupe, 2.6l twin turbo, 4WD, 5MT)


R34 1998-1999-2000-2001 Specs
(GT-R 1999-2000-2001-2002) 
Nissan Skyline R34 GT (sedan/coupe, 2.0l, FR, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R34 25GGT (sedan/coupe, 2.5l, FR, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R34 25GGT Four (sedan/coupe, 2.5l, 4WD, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R34 25GGT Turbo (sedan/coupe, 2.5l turbo, FR, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R34 25GGT-X (sedan/coupe, 2.5l, FR, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R34 25GGT-X Four (sedan/coupe, 2.5l, 4WD, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R34 25GGT-X Turbo (sedan/coupe, 2.5l turbo, FR, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R34 25GGT-V (coupe, 2.5l turbo, FR, 4AT/5MT)
Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R (coupe, 2.6l twin turbo, 4WD, 6MT)
Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R V-spec (coupe, 2.6l twin turbo, 4WD, 6MT)
Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R V-spec II (coupe, 2.6l twin turbo, 4WD, 6MT)
Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R V-spec II N1 (coupe, 2.6l twin turbo, 4WD, 6MT)
Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R M-spec (coupe, 2.6l twin turbo, 4WD, 6MT)


V35 2001-2002-2003-2004-2005 Specs
Nissan Skyline V35 250GTE
Nissan Skyline V35 250GT
Nissan Skyline V35 250GT Four
Nissan Skyline V35 250GT M
Nissan Skyline V35 250GT P
Nissan Skyline V35 250GT P Four
Nissan Skyline V35 250GT S
Nissan Skyline V35 250GT S Four
Nissan Skyline V35 300GT
Nissan Skyline V35 300GT P
Nissan Skyline V35 300GT S
Nissan Skyline V35 350GT-8

Nissan Skyline Abbreviations
GT - Grand Touring 
GTE - Grand Touring Economy
GTS - Grand Touring Sports
GTR - Grand Touring Racing
4WD, Four - Four Wheel Drive
2WD - Two Wheel Drive
4WS - Four Wheel Steering
EGI - Electronic Gasoline Injection
OHC - Over Head Cams
DOHC - Double Over Head Cams 
PS - Japanese Metric Horsepower 
Man. - Manual Transmission
Auto. - Automatic transmission
HICAS - High Capacity Active Steering
ATTESSA ETS - Advanced Total Traction Engineering System for All - Electronic Torque Split

Engine:
RB - Series of Engine
20/25/26 - Displacement (20 - 1998cc / 25 - 2498cc / 26~2568cc) 
D - Double Overhead Cam (or DOHC)
E - EGI (Electronic Gasoline Injection)
T - Turbo
TT - Twin turbo

RB26DETT
RB - Engine Series
26 - Displacement 2.6l
D - Valvetrain (DOHC)
E - EGI (ECCS) - Electronic Gasoline Injection
TT - Twin Turbo


spec r34 gtr as follows 

Frame BNR34 
Body Coupe 
Engine RB26DETT 
Gearbox Type 6MT 
Drive 4WD 
Seating Capacity 4 
Doors Number 2 
Dimensions, mm 
Exterior (L x W x H) 4600 x 1785 x 1360 
Interior (L x W x H) 1780 x 1400 x 1105 
Wheel Base 2665 
Track (front/rear) 1480 / 1490 
Ground Clearance 130 
Vehicle Weight, kg 1580 
Engine 
Model RB26DETT 
Type Water cooling DOHC 
Displacement, cc 2568 
Turbo Twin Turbo Intercooler 
Cylinders Serial 6, 24 Valves 
Max Horsepower, hp / rpm 280 / 6800 
Max Torque, Nm / rpm 392.3 / 4400 
Fuel System EGI (Electronic Gasoline Injection) 
Fuel Type Gasoline 
Compression Ratio 8.5 
Bore * Stroke, mm 86 x 73.7 
Fuel Consumption, l/100km 12.3 
Chassis 
Drive 4WD 
Power Steering Yes 
ABS (Antilock Brake System) Yes 
LSD (Limited Slip Differential) Yes 
TCS (Traction Control System) No 
Tires, front 245/40ZR18 
Tires, rear 245/40ZR18 
Brakes, front Ventilated disk 
Brakes, rear Ventilated disk 
Suspension, front Independent suspension multiple link 
Suspension, rear Independent suspension multiple link 
Min Turning Circle, m 5.6 
Fuel Tank, l 65 
Equipment 
Sun Roof No 
Front Fog Lamps Optional 
Rear Fog Lamps Yes 
Discharge Lamp Yes 
Rear Wiper Yes 
Front Spoiler Yes 
Rear Spoiler Yes 
Aluminium Wheels R18 
Airbag (driver) Yes 
Airbag (passenger) Yes 
Airbag (side) Optional 
Air Conditioner Automatic 
Navigation System Optional 
Wooden Panel No 
Cruise Control No 
Central Door Lock Yes 
Power Window Yes 
Power Front Seat No 
Power Rear Seat No 
Leather Seat No 
Audio AM/FM, Cassette Player 
CD-player Yes 


spec R33 gtr as follows

Frame BCNR33 
Body Coupe 
Engine RB26DETT 
Gearbox Type 5MT 
Drive 4WD 
Seating Capacity 5 
Doors Number 2 
Dimensions, mm 
Exterior (L x W x H) 4675 x 1780 x 1360 
Interior (L x W x H) 1820 x 1415 x 1090 
Wheel Base 2720 
Track (front/rear) 1480 / 1490 
Ground Clearance 145 
Vehicle Weight, kg 1530 
Engine 
Model RB26DETT 
Type Water cooling DOHC 
Displacement, cc 2568 
Turbo Twin Turbo Intercooler 
Cylinders Serial 6, 24 Valves 
Max Horsepower, hp / rpm 280 / 6800 
Max Torque, Nm / rpm 367.8 / 4400 
Fuel System EGI (Electronic Gasoline Injection) 
Fuel Type Gasoline 
Compression Ratio 8.5 
Bore * Stroke, mm 86 x 73.7 
Fuel Consumption, l/100km 12.3 
Chassis 
Drive 4WD 
Power Steering Yes 
ABS (Antilock Brake System) Yes 
LSD (Limited Slip Differential) Yes 
TCS (Traction Control System) No 
Tires, front 245/45ZR17 
Tires, rear 245/45ZR17 
Brakes, front Ventilated disk 
Brakes, rear Ventilated disk 
Suspension, front Independent suspension multiple link 
Suspension, rear Independent suspension multiple link 
Min Turning Circle, m 5.3 
Fuel Tank, l 72 
Equipment 
Sun Roof No 
Front Fog Lamps No 
Rear Fog Lamps No 
Discharge Lamp Yes 
Rear Wiper Yes 
Front Spoiler Yes 
Rear Spoiler Yes 
Aluminium Wheels R17 
Airbag (driver) Yes 
Airbag (passenger) No 
Airbag (side) No 
Air Conditioner Automatic 
Navigation System No 
Wooden Panel No 
Cruise Control No 
Central Door Lock Yes 
Power Window Yes 
Power Front Seat No 
Power Rear Seat No 
Leather Seat No 
Audio AM/FM, Cassette Player 
CD-player optional 

spec R32 GTR as Follows

Frame BCNR33 
Body Coupe 
Engine RB26DETT 
Gearbox Type 5MT 
Drive 4WD 
Seating Capacity 5 
Doors Number 2 
Dimensions, mm 
Exterior (L x W x H) 4675 x 1780 x 1360 
Interior (L x W x H) 1820 x 1415 x 1090 
Wheel Base 2720 
Track (front/rear) 1480 / 1490 
Ground Clearance 145 
Vehicle Weight, kg 1530 
Engine 
Model RB26DETT 
Type Water cooling DOHC 
Displacement, cc 2568 
Turbo Twin Turbo Intercooler 
Cylinders Serial 6, 24 Valves 
Max Horsepower, hp / rpm 280 / 6800 
Max Torque, Nm / rpm 367.8 / 4400 
Fuel System EGI (Electronic Gasoline Injection) 
Fuel Type Gasoline 
Compression Ratio 8.5 
Bore * Stroke, mm 86 x 73.7 
Fuel Consumption, l/100km 12.3 
Chassis 
Drive 4WD 
Power Steering Yes 
ABS (Antilock Brake System) Yes 
LSD (Limited Slip Differential) Yes 
TCS (Traction Control System) No 
Tires, front 245/45ZR17 
Tires, rear 245/45ZR17 
Brakes, front Ventilated disk 
Brakes, rear Ventilated disk 
Suspension, front Independent suspension multiple link 
Suspension, rear Independent suspension multiple link 
Min Turning Circle, m 5.3 
Fuel Tank, l 72 
Equipment 
Sun Roof No 
Front Fog Lamps No 
Rear Fog Lamps No 
Discharge Lamp Yes 
Rear Wiper Yes 
Front Spoiler Yes 
Rear Spoiler Yes 
Aluminium Wheels R17 
Airbag (driver) Yes 
Airbag (passenger) No 
Airbag (side) No 
Air Conditioner Automatic 
Navigation System No 
Wooden Panel No 
Cruise Control No 
Central Door Lock Yes 
Power Window Yes 
Power Front Seat No 
Power Rear Seat No 
Leather Seat No 
Audio AM/FM, Cassette Player 
CD-player optional 








foot note. nissan did make a R32 4 door GTR.


----------

